# Best temp for ferment



## olusteebus (Mar 5, 2013)

What is the best temperature for fermenting skeeter pee?

My cellar stays between 62 and 68. Would it ferment best at that temp or should I keep it warm.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 5, 2013)

Others may recommend you heat it into the 70's but I think it would be just fine fermenting cooler. It might be a little bit slower but that's ok. My last blueberry SP was fermented at 56-58. It's tasting good.


----------

